

Going West: The World of Live Action, Competitive Oregon Trail - sizzle
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/09/the-true-story-of-real-life-oregon-trail/380730/?single_page=true

======
marak830
Hmm. I did kind of enjoy the game as a child, but i cannot see the relevance
in this article. Its mostly about some real world semi- adventure camp where
you get a star for trying but failing. So. . . . Um . . . . Tech reference
aside feom the inital paragraph or two?

